# HO Slot Car Collectors and Racers Facebook page



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just thought I'd let everyone know about the HO Slot Car Collectors and Racers
page on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/
I am trying to post a new picture or two everyday of rare/unusual cars in my collection. I think it's worth a look everyday. Also, you can respond here if you have additional questions or pictures.

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem NC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Today I posted a picture of a modified O Gauge car along with several others. I think it is definitely worth a look. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hiya Raw...I have a request in to join this group. How about letting me IN!?

Greg Smithwick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SmittyinFLA said:


> Hiya Raw...I have a request in to join this group. How about letting me IN!?
> 
> Greg Smithwick


*Ditto That for me2 !*


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Same thing, door still locked.
Ian Garnett
xfaoh


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hmmm, I'll go check right now. It looks like the only person who was listed in the request section was George Hower. Do you guys already have Facebook pages? I wonder if you have to have one to get accepted?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

Rawafx said:


> Hmmm, I'll go check right now. It looks like the only person who was listed in the request section was George Hower. Do you guys already have Facebook pages? I wonder if you have to have one to get accepted?
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


have facebook....says still waiting


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

GenevaDirt said:


> have facebook....says still waiting


Me too...I will try canceling the request, and make a new one.

Greg

Sent new request...If no joy, you could visit my page and invite me to join, since I left my real name ^up there^.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes I have facebook, will cancel request and try again....


----------

